# Deere 7200 dash problems



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Would like some input on an issue I've been having with the digital dash on my JD 7200. The problem started late last fall as we were finishing up hay and planting cover crops. Was baling one day and the entire dash just went dead. All other functions worked fine - hydraulics, transmission, PTO, lights, etc. it was just the dash that was dead. I cut the tractor off and started it again and the dash started working again, for a while before going out again. Ever since that day sometimes it will work, sometimes it won't. Sometimes it will be completely dead when you start the tractor and stay that way, sometimes it will flicker in and out at startup then work for a while just fine before quitting. Other times (shorter periods I've used the tractor) it may work just fine. The whole thing is hit or miss to say the least. I've probably put 15-20 hours on the tractor hauling manure and planting cover crops since it all started.

I have checked and cleaned up all the grounds that I know to check and looked for loose wires. This hasn't helped. I have not taken the console completely apart and taken the monitor out yet to see if a wire could be loose or something up in there.

A new monitor is obviously pricey, I'd like to check all the simple things first. Anyone have any ideas of what else to check or run into this before? I have a feeling a dealer is just going to want to slap a new monitor in it right from the start.

One thing I thought of but am guessing is not the case, the tractor has really old batteries. So old I'm embarrassed to admit how old they are. The tractor cranks great, have noticed no other issues from running the older batteries, but wondered if that might be part of the problem here? I'm betting that has nothing to do with it though...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our semi tractor does the same thing except it was just the tach and speedo, i called a few dash repair places and they said it's a bad ground on the board and the rest will quit eventually a well. I agree with it being in the board as the cruise control still works with the tach and speedo dead. Turns out its pretty common for that year and model truck. For now I just picked up a GPS speedo meter.

If you can't find anything obvious yourself do a google search and I'd be pretty sure somebody out there can repair, rebuild or replace it for less than JD.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If it starts well and holds a charge, batteries shouldn't have anything to do with it, besides once its running the alternator should take over anyways.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah I've done some searches and found new dash a little cheaper than what Deere sells it for. Some posts and such on other forums asking about repairing these exact same monitors basically is met with a "not really possible" or "just as cheap to buy a new one" or "look for one in a junkyard". But I'm still researching though. And on one hand it isn't a huge deal, since everything else works and usually you can get pretty close on RPMs based on sound/feel for running PTO equipment, so I may just keep running it until it absolutely quits working. But I don't like not having any warning gauges working and for some things I really like and need to know my speed and exact RPMs...like spreading litter and lime.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Can you remove this digital dash and get a good look (maybe even with a magnifying glass) at the board? Looking for a small hair line crack, is my SWAG (Scientific Wild A$$ Guess) today.

Larry


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Pulling the dash is one of the next steps. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

We have a 7210 that has the exact same problem. Seems to me it is in the ignition switch, just haven't taken the time to look into it.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmm hadn't thought about it being in the switch. Might need to check that too, especially since this tractor every once in a while will be dead at the switch on the first turn. Try again and it will crank right over no issues. It does this rarely. Maybe once or twice in a hundred startups. Not enough to look into and I hadn't even thought about it til you mentioned it being possibly related to this issue.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be taking my 7200 dash apart in a few weeks and I'll let you know what I find.....mines the same way, except when it does work, you can barely see it.....I'm guessing cold solder connections at the board but idk


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes please report back. Very interested to know. Mine still works well enough that unless I can diagnose the exact issue I'm not spending big bucks on it yet. I can get by with it as is for a long time yet.

Definitely sounds like I'm not the only one with the issue. Sure do like this tractor overall. Perfect size hay tractor for me. Had it for a little over 5 years/1200 hours now and other than normal maintenance and wear and tear items it has been great. This has been its first aggravating little issue.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoa, wait a minute.....is this a 7200R?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

No no no. Sorry for the confusion. I bought it used in 2010. It has 5000 total hours.

Don't make near enough hay or have enough cows to own a 7200R ????


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

And apparently I can't do math tonight. Had it a little over 6 years now. Plan to have it many more hopefully.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotcha....I love mine, without a doubt, one of my better purchases....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> No no no. Sorry for the confusion. I bought it used in 2010. It has 5000 total hours.
> Don't make near enough hay or have enough cows to own a 7200R


Just as well you didn't...I've heard they were not one of Deere's best attempts at tractor building....


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We have 7410 that had the exact same problem. Ours was a loose connection with a plug in the electrical distribution box, not the fuse box. And this was on an open station. I don't know how they would compare.

Rodney


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Still have not taken the time to do anymore digging into this, but sure would like for it to be a loose connection somewhere. Which distribution box are you talking about? Something on the left hand side beneath where the fuses are or something under the dash or on the right hand side where the computer is (assuming its the same on cab or open station)?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a issue one time with a main connector mounted on the external firewall under the hood on a JD cab tractor. The tractor would operate just as you described in the OP. My neighbor helped me run it down....I used electrical contact spray cleaner on it and worked the connector off and on and made good contact again. We found it by just wiggling wires and connectors on our initial search.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah I am not good with electronics, but I have a friend who is a JD mechanic who is going to help me look it over whenever we get around to it. Hopefully it takes more time to remove all the panels and shields to get to all the wiring and connections that it does to figure out where the issue is...


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I was doing more thinking about it, and the open station and cab are different, but the same thing could be the issue. I was wrong, it was in the fuse box, but in was in another section, might have been where relays or diode were at. I remember it looked nearly impossible to take it apart and fix it right...... my fix was a tapered block of wood, made just long enough to keep pressure on whichever one was 'loose'.

Rodney


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I've had some of those fixes in my life from time to time.....once had a Chevrolet truck that the windshield wipers would only work with a pecan wedged between the firewall and the motor....I'm sure a stint of wood would have worked but the pecan (steward variety) was perfect size and plentiful


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well spent some time looking over things again on this thing, and had been using the tractor some the last few weeks spreading manure. Monitor got to where it hardly worked. Might be fine for a little while then totally dead for several hours.

I was nervous about buying a new non-returnable $1700 monitor until I was sure. So I took it out and went and hooked it up on a buddy's 7400 and it was still dead.

Ordered a new monitor and put it in this morning. So far so good. Sure will be nice seeing what's going on again : )


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SOB....$1700? Man that's a lot....glad you got it fixed, wish mine was working....must not have been a voltage or ground problem anyway


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah it's a lot for sure. But I couldn't stand it not working, at least not once it pretty much totally quit. Had a guy I know who is a Deere mechanic look at it and he thought the dash was shot. But I'm still glad I double checked on the other tractor first since they wouldn't return it once it left the parts counter since it was an electronic part. That is the only thing major I've had to spend on that tractor so far so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And in some ways, finding out for sure that it was the monitor could save you a tremendous amount of grief and possibly money. Sometimes a short or a intermittent short is the hardest thing in the world to locate. At least the problem is solved and your working life will be better and normalized again.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jwdandme (8 mo ago)

somedevildawg said:


> I'll be taking my 7200 dash apart in a few weeks and I'll let you know what I find.....mines the same way, except when it does work, you can barely see it.....I'm guessing cold solder connections at the board but idk





somedevildawg said:


> I'll be taking my 7200 dash apart in a few weeks and I'll let you know what I find.....mines the same way, except when it does work, you can barely see it.....I'm guessing cold solder connections at the board but idk


Hi was reading this old thread and noticed you had the same problem with 7200 dash and would really like to know how you fixed it. Thank you


----------

